# Will they fit?



## green08 (Nov 16, 2011)

This might be a dumb question but, my front rims are 6" wide and right now only have a 28x9.5x14 outlaw radial on them and I was wondering if I could run a 30x11x14 silverback on these rims with no problems ... Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they should go on there but they will probably balloon out at the top a little


----------



## green08 (Nov 16, 2011)

It's just a temporary thing to get me going for the weekend ... Eventually I'll order new rims or trade for some skinnys up front ... Thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what ya gonna do w/ those OLR's ???????? Are they for 14" rims?


----------



## green08 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol I'm trading them for the backs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh ok. dang. lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

they will be fine, thats exactly what my buddy has is 6in wide up front with a 30x11 back on it and he hasnt had a problem yet nor do we think he will


----------

